# portmaster: Argument list too long



## tim-m89 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi I have been trying to play it safe by following the guidlines in /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120116:
  AFFECTS: users of x11/xcb-util
  AUTHOR: garga@FreeBSD.org

  x11/xcb-util was updated to 0.3.8 and was split in new modules.
  Dependencies were adjusted but main port symbols were moved to a single
  library, xcb-util.so.  For this reason, all dependent ports must be
  recompiled.If you use portmaster, run:

  # portmaster -R -r xcb-util-0

  Or for portupgrade:

  # portupgrade -r xcb-util-0\*
```

I am using portmaster and it has done a lot of ports throughout the day but now it has eventually stopped:

```
==>>> Creating a backup package for old version eog-2.32.1_2
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/pcmanfm.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/normal"
 is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
Error in file "/usr/local/share/applications/lmms.desktop": "" is an invalid MIME type ("" does not
 contain a subtype)
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type
 "x-directory/gnome-default-handler" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be
 replaced with a modern equivalent)
Warning in file "/usr/local/share/applications/nautilus-folder-handler.desktop": usage of MIME type
 "x-directory/normal" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a
 modern equivalent)
pkg_delete: unexec command for 'env GCONF_CONFIG_SOURCE=xml:merged:/usr/local/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults gconftool-2
 --makefile-uninstall-rule /usr/local/etc/gconf/schemas/eog.schemas > /dev/null || /usr/bin/true'
 failed
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package `eog-2.32.1_2'
(perhaps the packing list is incorrectly specified?)

===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for graphics/eog from ports
/usr/local/sbin/portmaster: grep: Argument list too long
/usr/local/sbin/portmaster: pkg_info: Argument list too long
===>>> Launching child to install devel/glib20
	eog-2.32.1_2 >> devel/glib20
/usr/local/sbin/portmaster: /usr/local/sbin/portmaster: Argument list too long

===>>> Update for devel/glib20 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for eog-2.32.1_2 failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
===>>> There are messages from installed ports to display,
       but first take a moment to review the error messages
       above.  Then press Enter when ready to proceed.
```

Any ideas to get this to work with portmaster rather than portupgrade? Thanks

Edit: Never mind. I did 
	
	



```
portmaster --check-depends
```
 followed by 
	
	



```
portmaster graphics/eog
```
 because it was no longer installed and now 
	
	



```
portmaster -R -r xcb-util-0
```
 seem to be running fine.


----------

